# Gaming Maus Kaufberatung



## Xburn (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo 
Ich bin momentan für eine Gamer Maus am sparen. Die sollte auch für Office gut sein und auch fürs Gamen und sollte so 20-25€ kosten.
kennt jemand so eine ?
Habe mich an der hier festgenagelt, die sieht ganz toll aus und die bewertungen sind auch gut 
Zudem ist die bequem wie es danach scheint und kosten tuht sie auch nicht viel.

http://www.google.de/products/catalo...d=0CCsQ8wIwAg#


----------



## Kaktus (19. Mai 2010)

Falls du schnelle Shooter spielst, würde ich eine Maus mit mehr DPi nehmen. Meine Logitech MX1100, die eher für Office ausgelegt ist, macht in Spielen mit ihren 1600 DPi keine wirklich gute Figur. Allerdings hätte ich jetzt frei heraus auch keine Alternative im Kopf da ich für Mäuse schon immer deutlich mehr ausgegeben habe als 25€ da man das Ding in der Regel schließlich mehrere Jahre nutzt und jeden Tag in der Hand hat.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

Was soll an 1600dpi bitte so schlimm sein?
Das brauchen eh' nur hardcore-Zocker.
Der Haken an der MX1100 ist, wie ich finde, die kabellose Verbindung - ich finde sowas beim Zocken eher unvorteilhaft. Der Unterschied in schnellen Shootern zu einer kabelgebundenen Maus ist in diesem Fall deutlich - das hat nix mit dem DPI zu tun.

Also ich kann da die Logitech MX518 empfehlen, kostet so um die 25-30€ und ist 'ne super Maus. Wenn man mit einer Maus schon gut Gamen kann, dann erledigt sich das mit dem Office normalerweise von selbst.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Mai 2010)

Die kabellose Verbindung verursacht Lags, die niedrige DPI Zahl verursacht das die Maus eben nicht genau ist. Wer schnelle Shooter spielt, weiß was ich meine. Für Dinge wie Strategiespiele, Rollenspiele u.s.w. kein Problem, aber wer z.B. Metro 2033 oder ähnliches Spielt, wird es merken. Je höher die Auflösung desto merkbarer wird es. Und ich merke es deutlich bei 1680x1050. Und ich bin vieles, aber sicherlich kein Hardcore Zocker. Aber ein High Sens Spieler. 

Die MX518 ist aber eine sehr gute Maus. Hatte ich vorher. Leider nach knapp 4 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Die MX1100 wurde eben gewählt weil ich viel anderes mache als Spielen und mir da der Komfort und die vielen Tasten wichtiger waren. Daher blieb die G5/9 im Laden stehen.


----------



## Xburn (19. Mai 2010)

ist die maus die ich angegeben habe schlecht ?
das die maus sich ZU schnell bewegt will ich auch keinen fall 

die maus die ihr mir vorschlägt sieht nicht wirklich rosig aus 
vom design sieht , die ich vorgeschlagen habe um welten besser aus ..
ich kriege ja einen neuen pc und würde gerne meinen Usb Port mit einer neuren Maus "entjungfern" als mit meiner jetzigen die ich x mal gegen die Wand geworfen habe , weil die ausging ...

ich werde auch demnächst (freitag) bei saturn vorbeischauen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ist die maus die ich angegeben habe schlecht ?
> das die maus sich ZU schnell bewegt will ich auch keinen fall
> 
> die maus die ihr mir vorschlägt sieht nicht wirklich rosig aus
> ...



Gigabyte ist noch neu im Mausgeschäft. Die machen nicht unbedingt schlechte Mäuse, kommen aber insgesamt, gerade was Verarbeitung angeht, nicht an Logitech oder Razer ran. Mir fällt spontan kein Argument gegen die Gigabyte ein, nur mit der MX518 würdest du vielleicht sogar die bessere Wahl treffen - nur weil dir ihr Aussehen nicht gefällt, muss das nicht heißen, dass sie technisch schlecht ist. Sie ist nämlich so gesehen einer der großartigsten Würfe überhaupt, auch fast 5 Jahre nach dem Release nutzen die immernoch sehr viele. 

@Kaktus: Öhm, ich zocke fast die komplette _Unreal: Tournament_-Reihe auf FullHD mit 1050dpi. Die 2000dpi meiner G5 refresh habe ich noch nie gebraucht. Ich kenne niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand, der jemals mehr als höchstens 1200 dpi oder so braucht. Ich kenne sogar Leute, die spielen noch mit 'ner PS2-Maus und sind damit besser als manche, die mit neumodischen Laser-Mäusen ans Werk gehen.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Mai 2010)

@Two-Face
Tja, jetzt kennst du einen der auch mit einer Maus mit deutlich mehr als 1600DPI seine Probleme hat. UT ist da auch kein gutes Beispiel, da muss man keine Headshots abgeben und generell nicht wirklich "genau" sein. 
Wie stellt ihr die Mäuse ein? Volle DPI und volle Beschleunigung? Man stellt die Beschleunigung auf langsam mit voller DPI, sonst macht das gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

Bei _Unreal Tournament_ muss man aber schnell sein. Du hast von schnellen Shootern geredet. Und was bringen viele DPIs, wenn man Headshots landen will? Im Gegenteil, da brauch ich weniger DPI, weil man durch den schneller wandernden Cursor leichter das Ziel verfehlt. Wenn es darum geht, das Ziel möglichst schnell einfach irgendwie zu treffen, dann braucht's 'ne höhere Abtastrate. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand mit 'nem Sniper-Gewehr möglichst viel DPI braucht.
Zeigerbeschleunigung ist bei mir nicht aktiviert.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Mai 2010)

@Two-Face
ICh hatte mich mit den "schnellen" Spielen falsch ausgedrückt. Besser wäre gewesen "bei Spielen wo du sehr genau sein musst". Du hast einen denkfehler. Hohe DPI Zahlen bedeuten keinesfalls schnelle Bewegungen. Sonder eine höhere Abtastrate erhöht die Genauigkeit. Die Geschwindigkeit der Maus kann man einfach herabsetzen, was man auch dringend tun sollte bei Mäusen mit hoher DPI. 
Die Leute die sich beschweren das ihre Mäuse mit hoher DPI zu schnell sind, haben diese einfach nicht richtig konfiguriert.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

Sicher bedeuten hohe DPI schnellere Bewegungen, an was soll's dann bitte sonst liegen, dass sich der Courser plötzlich im Bruchteil einer knappen Sekunde über den Bildschirm schleudert? Man macht nicht die Maus selbst dadurch schneller, sondern den Cursor, welcher dann einfach schneller durch die Gegend wandert.^^Das ist das praktische Ergebnis einer höheren Abtastrate.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Mai 2010)

Äh... etweder du willst mich nicht verstehen oder du verstehst wirklich nicht.

Du kannst doch in der Systemsteuerung die Geschwindigkeit deiner Maus einstellen. Stellst du sie auf Niedrig mit einer sehr hohen DPI bewegt sie sich genauso schnell wie mit einer Maus die niedrige DPI hat aber auf schnell gestellt ist. Wo liegt das Problem. Nur bin ich mit der Maus die mehr DPI hat genauer. Wenn du das jetzt nicht kapierst kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

Die Geschwindigkeit meiner Maus kann ich auch an der Maus selbst einstellen - zumindest bei meinem Exemplar. Nö, genauer wirst du dadurch nicht, nur schneller. Genauer ist es, wenn ich die DPI runterdrehe - dann kann ich in Spielen beispielsweise mit dem Scharfschützengewehr Köpfe besser anpeilen. Bei höherer DPI wird es schwieriger passend zu justieren, weil der Cursour einfach so schnell ist, dass man das Ziel immer wieder überfliegt. 
Bei zu langsamer DPI richtig man das Fadenkreuz halt zu spät oder nur langsam auf das Ziel.
Wenn du jetzt tatsächlich behauptest, du könntest mit höherer DPI genauer zielen, nein, dann kann ich dich wirklich nicht verstehen. Physikalisch gesehen müsste es eigentlich genau anders rum sein.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Mai 2010)

Ich kann an meine Maus auch die DPI einstellen. Logisch wird sie langsamer wenn du sie runter stellst. Es kommt auf deine Grundeinstellung an. Und du solltest dich mit dem Begriff "Abtastrate" mal genauer Beschäftigen (Stichwort Genauigkeit) Zitat:"Je mehr Punkte auf einer bestimmten Strecke aufgelöst werden können, desto empfindlicher ist die Maus.". Vielleicht auch mal mit dem Begriff DPI und was das bedeutet.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß selber was das bedeutet, Schlaumeier. Bin ja nicht umsonst Informatiker.
Aber wie triffst du das Pünktchen auf dem "i" besser - mit möglichst hoher DPI-Zahl oder möglichst geringerer?


----------



## Kaktus (20. Mai 2010)

Ich mit möglichst hoher, weil ich die Beschleunigung runter dreht. Nutzt mir ja nichts wenn die Maus 2 mal über den Schirm springt wenn ich sie nur antippe. Gleich welche DPI ich habe, ich stell sie so ein das ich mit einer Seitwärtsbewegung von 2cm (von der Mitte abgesehen) am Rand bin. Das geht mit 400 DPI einer Maus mit Rädchen (oder haben die 240?) genauso gut wie mit einer Maus die 5000 DPI bietet. Nur treffe ich mit der hohen DPI (gut 5000 sind ein extremes Beispiel) deutlich genauer. 

Wenn man ein Low Sens Spieler ist der die Maus auch noch anhebt um von einer Seite zur Anderen zu kommen, braucht man wirklich keine hohe DPI. Aber ich kenne sehr viele die mit 1600DPI nicht mehr wirklich zurecht kommen.

EDIT: Informatiker wissen meist über Hardware weniger als ein einfacher Verkäufer. Das ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe nie von der Beschleunigung, sondern allein von der DPI-Zahl und die daraus resultierende Geschwindigkeit geredet. Ein sich schnell bewegendes Ziel treffe ich mit höherer DPI besser, ein langsames Ziel oder ein Ziel aus hoher Entfernung mit einem Zielfernrohr betrachtet ist mit weniger Geschwindigkeit besser zu treffen - deswegen ist mehr DPI bzw. Geschwindigkeit nicht in jedem Fall genauer. Vorrausgesetzt, die Zeigerbeschleunigung bleibt in beiden Fällen gleich (frage mich sowieso was es bringen soll daran rumzuspielen, einfach DPI schnell umschalten und es passt). 

Bemerkung: Viele "Verkäufer" sind selber Informatiker.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Mai 2010)

Ja, möchtegern Informatiker. 

Nochmal, die Geschwindigkeit hängt nicht direkt mit der DPI Zahl zusammen. Sondern mit den Grundeinstellungen. Immer noch nicht verstanden. Das ist ja wie wenn man einem Physiker erklären muss das ein Gegenstand keine Endlose Beschleunigung hat wenn er in einer Atmosphäre fällt.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2010)

Doch, wenn die Grundeinstellungen gleichbleiben. Wenn ich jetzt die DPI-Zahl hochstelle ohne die Grundeinstellungen zu ändern, wird der Zeiger trotzdem schneller. Es ist ein Unterschied zur Zeigergeschwindigkeit ja, aber trotzdem wandert der Cursor schneller über den Bildschirm. Kapiert, was ich meine?


----------



## Kaktus (20. Mai 2010)

Ja na Helau... jetzt sind wir auf einer Linie. Natürlich wird die Geschwindigkeit höher wenn man die DPI Zahl bei gleich bleibender Einstellung hoch stellt. Aber darum geht es ja nicht. Es geht darum das du bei gleicher Grundeinstellung, also so das sich die Mäuse sich gleich schnell bewegen, die mit höhere DPI genauer ist. Was ja auch logisch ist da sie auf der selben Linie viel höher auflöst.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe doch noch extra erwähnt, dass die Grundeinstellungen gleichbleiben, also wieso die späte Erkenntnis?
Aber trotzdem fängst du jetzt wieder mit der höheren Genauigkeit an....offenbar ist das ein subjektiver Eindruck.
Wenn ich die DPI-Zahl, und ich sage jetzt explizit allein die DPI-Zahl, erhöhe, so treffe ich langsame, ruhige Ziele in einem Ego-Shooter oder einen Buchstabe auf dem Desktop schlechter, als wenn ich die DPI-Zahl verringere.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Mai 2010)

Ich gebs auf...


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2010)

Pfff, von mir aus, anscheinend kapiere ich immernoch nicht was du meinst oder du verstehst unter Genauigkeit was anderes als ich.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

Also irgendwie kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Je mehr CPI desto genauer stimmt ja nicht. Vor allem sollte man im OS die Mausgeschwindigkeit auf standard lassen. Stellt man es hoch beschleunigt das OS die Mausbewegungen, stellt man es runter dann werden weniger Signale verabreitet. Es ist egal ob ich eine Xai mit 400 CPI und einer Ingamesense von 1 spiele oder ob ich die CPI auf 5001 drehe. Nur wegen dem mehr an CPI wird die nicht genauer.


----------



## Pravasi (20. Mai 2010)

Kaktus hat recht!
Auf das Zeigerverhalten wirken zwei! Faktoren ein.Allerdings wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht wie man das noch besser erklären könnte. Ist sowas wie "Genauigkeit per Geschwindigkeit-Verhältnis".

Man möchte eine Zeigergeschwindigkeit X
1.Möglichkeit: Mausgeschwindigkeit auf mittel,dpi auf mittel.Standardeinstellung.
2.Möglichkeit : Mausgeschwindigkeit auf hoch, dp auf niedrig. Gleiche Geschwindigkeit aber niedrige(ungenauere) Abtastrate.
3. Möglichkeit: Mausgeschwindigkeit auf nidrig,dpi auf hoch.Gleiche Geschwindigkeit aber höhere (genauere) Abtastrate.
Eigentlich ganz einfach...

Ich hab da auch noch was komisches:
Spiele mit einer Roccat Kone auf 1600. Jetzt habe ich mir eine kabellose Zweitmaus zugelegt,die Sidewinder 8, welche ich ebenfalls auf 1600 gestellt hatte. Windowseinstellungen sind natürlich die selben,beide Mäuse laufen gleichzeitig. Trotzdem ist die Sidewinder wesentlich langsamer. Erst wenn ich auf 2500 gehe ist die Geschwindigkeit in etwa gleich. Ist dpi etwa nicht immer gleich dpi? 
Die Roccat ist übrigens sehr viel genauer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Mai 2010)

ich find die gute alte Logitech MX518 immer noch am besten, ich zock mit der schon lange shooter und so und bin mehr als zufrieden mit ihr


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

Das die X8 langsamer ist als die Kone kann auch am Sensor liegen. Meine Xai ist auf 400 CPI auch langsamer als meine G9 auf 400. 

Mehr CPI heißt nicht genauer. Sonst würde ich ja mit 5001 CPI meiner Xai besser treffen als wenn ich mit ihr auf 400 Spiele. Auf 400 kann ich auch ohne Probleme jeden Pixel treffen.


----------



## Xburn (20. Mai 2010)

oh mein gott , eine krasse unterhaltung und ich dachte mein theard mit der "pc kaufberatung" ist komisch xDDD
ihr habts geschafft auf 3 seiten eine disskussion zu vollziehen , echt geil 

jedenfalls brauche ich eine Maus für games wie Command and Conquer, Ressi5, Mw2, BC2, Metro usw usw.
Die Maus soll einfach nicht zuschnell sein, sondern einfach normal und beuquem in der Hand liegen.
Eine zuschnelle Maus ist ekelhaft


----------



## Maaarc (20. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin momentan für eine Gamer Maus am sparen. Die sollte auch für Office gut sein und auch fürs Gamen und sollte so 20-25€ kosten.
> kennt jemand so eine ?
> Habe mich an der hier festgenagelt, die sieht ganz toll aus und die bewertungen sind auch gut
> ...



Ich benutze jetzt seit 3 Wochen die Roccat Kone zusammen mit dem Mauspad Sota. Die 3200dpi sind ganz klar ein Vorteil. Es bringt dir nichts, wenn deine Maus lahm aber genau ist, der Gegenüber ballert dir sonst in dein Hirn. Schnelligkeit und Genauigkeit brauchst du. Ich hab beides in der Roccat Kone gefunden, sie ist zwar Kabelgebunden, aber man merkt das Kabel garnicht. Man kann bei ihr auch die TCU anmachen, das is englisch und steht für TrackingControlUnit, die erkennt den Untergrund und passt so den Laser optimal an.
Die Maus kostet zwar 66 Euro, aber mir war sie es echt wert.

MfG
Maaaaaaaaaaarc

PS: Es gibt viele Leute, die sagen das Mausrad wäre so schlecht.. Das wurde in der 2. Revision behoben. Wenn du bei Amazon bestellst ist es die 2te.

#edit: Du kannst die DPI mit dem (englischsprachigen) Treiber einstellen. Mit dem kannste übrigens auch Tasten belegen, Makros erstellen, Farben ändern.


----------



## Xburn (20. Mai 2010)

1. zu teuer
2. ich brauche nicht immer das beste, sie sollten nicht zu schnell sein , das ist ekelhaft
3. die kostet nur 40€ mit versand 45 € 

ich habe ein mauspad für 20 cent bei uns am bütchen gekauft und bin damit zufrieden


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

Die Kone kann man eigentlich auch nicht mehr empfehlen da der Sensor veraltet ist. Optisch gesehen ist das Ding auch nicht wirklich schön. Von der Verarbeitung ganz zu schweigen. Mehr DPI ist besser erzählen nur Möchtegern - Progaming - Kiddies. Die meisten Spieler die ernsthaft spielen haben eine Sense von 400 CPI. Lowsense. Ist einfach präziser als mit 3200 CPI dreimal am Ziel vorbeizuschiessen. TCU macht mehr Probleme oder bringt auch nichts. Aber da hat Roccat was schönes für die Werbung erfunden.

Eine gute Maus die auch nicht zu teuer ist wäre die MX518.


----------



## Xburn (20. Mai 2010)

> Eine gute Maus die auch nicht zu teuer ist wäre die MX518.


wieso schlägt von euch jeder diese Maus vor ? 
was ist an der so besonders ?
ist der Griff gut ? ist die bequem ?
die sieht auch hammer geil aus :

http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Lasermaus-FireGlider-USB-3600dpi/dp/B001QYN9ES/ref=pd_cp_pc_2

gibts die mx518 in schwarz oder so ?
habe das letztens irgendwo gesehen


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

Von der Form her halt die klassische Logitech Form. Liegt eigentlich gut in der Hand wenn man ergonomische Mäuse mag. Dann der 1800DPI Sensor. Der ist heute noch gut. Und der Preis. Man bekommt die teilweise schon für 25 Euro im Netz.

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Refre...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1274371313&sr=8-1

Hier für 33 aber dafür Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

Die MX518 in schwarz? Nur wenn man die selber lackiert. Ich denke mal du hast da Fotos von der G7 Carbon Edition gesehen.


----------



## Bullveyr (20. Mai 2010)

In Japan gibt es sie in schwarz und die Batman Edition ist ja auch quasi schwarz.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

Nur das die Batman Edition ne Limited war.


----------



## Pravasi (20. Mai 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die Kone kann man eigentlich auch nicht mehr empfehlen da der Sensor veraltet ist. Optisch gesehen ist das Ding auch nicht wirklich schön. Von der Verarbeitung ganz zu schweigen. Mehr DPI ist besser erzählen nur Möchtegern - Progaming - Kiddies. Die meisten Spieler die ernsthaft spielen haben eine Sense von 400 CPI. Lowsense. Ist einfach präziser als mit 3200 CPI dreimal am Ziel vorbeizuschiessen. TCU macht mehr Probleme oder bringt auch nichts. Aber da hat Roccat was schönes für die Werbung erfunden.
> 
> Nehm es nicht persöhnlich bitte,aber das war mal wirklich Quatsch!


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

Wieso? Der Sensor ist in der alten G9 verarbeitet. Schon da war der nicht gut. Die TCU macht bei manchen Probleme und bei manchen macht die überhaupt nichts. Wo ist da also der Quatsch? Ich hatte das Teil auch öfters. Bis der Laden mir das Geld wiedergeben musste weil die keine mehr auf Lager hatten.


----------



## Pravasi (20. Mai 2010)

Veraltet oder nicht-mit der G9, MX18 und der Sidewinder 8 kann das Teil aber immer noch ganz locker mithalten! Das sage ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Bin nämlich einer von denen die sich schnell mal eben mehr kaufen als sie eigentlich brauchen,immer auf der Suche nach dem Optimum. 
Der optische Eindruck ist bekanntlicherweise immer noch persöhnliche Geschmacksache,also subjektiv. Deswegen darfst du sie gerne hässlich finden und andere sie wiederum schön,gelle...?
Verarbeitung? ich habe jetzt die 3. Aber nicht weil sie schlecht verarbeitet war, sondern weil ich schlecht aufgepasst habe und die Teile mehrmals vom Schreibtisch geflogen sind bis sie dann irgendwann mal kaputt waren(hab jetzt ne extra Befestigung und sie auch schon wieder öfters gebraucht...). Aber mit keiner der 3 hatte ich technische Probleme. Das nicht so tolle Mausrad der 1. Edition ist an mir wohl vorrüber gegangen. 
Mit der dpi ist das so ne Sache. Ich kann mit 3000 und mehr auch nix anfangen,aber ich weiss das andere Leute darauf schwören. Soll man diese deswegen als Spinner abtun? Ist ein Schuh schlecht,nur weil er mir nicht passt?

TCU.Bei mir bringt es insofern etwas,das die Maus auf meinem Standard-Pad tatsächlich besser läuft als auf anderen. Ob es der gaaanz grosse Bringer ist weiss ich nicht. Aber einen Nachteil habe ich in keinem Fall entdecken können.
Unterm Strich eine fantastische Maus.Und ich bin kein Fanboy. Sobald ich was in die Hände bekomme was mir mehr zusagt(und ich probiere ständig aus) ist das Teil weg vom Fenster. Aber bis dahin...


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

Fantastisch ist eher was anderes. Wenn die Maus vom Schreibtisch fällt und dann kaputt ist, dann hat das schon was mit der Verarbeitungsqualität zu tun. Mir sind auch schon mehrere Mäuse vom Tisch gefallen. G5, IME 3.0 und meine Xai. Funktionieren tun die trotztdem. Roccat ist eine Firma die viel über Werbung macht. Die Werbung ist meistens besser als die Produkte. Zumindest kann man über die Werbesprüche kräftig lachen.

Mithalten. Naja. In der G9 steckt der gleiche Sensor. Die MX518 ist älter und trotzdem besser. Die X8 ist nett. Mehr aber auch nicht. Ist klar das der Sensor der Kone mit dem der G9 mithalten kann. Nur ist der für Lowsense absolut nicht geeignet da es zu schnell zu aussetzern kommt.


----------



## Pravasi (20. Mai 2010)

Die erste paar Stürze haben auch nix gemacht. Aber die Masse bringts und ich hab anscheinend ein Händchen dafür. Bei mir ist deswegen noch keine Maus in den Ruhestand getreten,sondern immer vorzeitig verstorben.
X8 halt ich auch nicht viel von. MX518 kommt meiner Meinung lange nicht an die Kone ran,aber da würden wir wahrscheinlich einen subjektiven Bereich betreten. 
Meine Erfahrung mit dem Teil gemessen an anderen Mäusen sind: Tatsächlich fantastisch!


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Mai 2010)

Die Kone ist ne Mainstream Maus. Muss halt toll leuchten. Mehr nicht. Da gibts es andere Mäuse die bessere Sensoren verbaut haben. Ich vergleiche die Kone immer mit einem getunten Corsa. Der sieht auch nur nach Leistung aus.


----------



## Xburn (21. Mai 2010)

hi war heute bei saturn und habe folgende mäuse dort gefunden die sollten auch super geil sein:

Logitech G500
Trust GTXT14
Trust Mi 6970 Cler MSE Carbon
Trust 15401 GM 4800
Logitech MX518

Habe auch mal die berüchtigte MX518 in der Hand gehalten und ich muss sagen ist bequem aber die fordere barrikade macht mir zu schaffen 

was meint ihr ?


----------



## Jagiełło (21. Mai 2010)

Hi Xburn. Also ich war eigentlich immer G5/G500-Skeptiker ("kann doch gar nicht soo toll sein, zu teuer bla bla..."), hab mitlerweile selbst ne G500 und muss sagen, die is schon ziemlich geil^^ Vor allem ist die G500 sehr wertig verarbeitet (Haltbarkeit, Aussehen, Ergonomie, Kabel) und flexibel (Dpi-Einstellungen usw.). Was aber grad beim surfen genial ist, ist die möglichkeit die Mausradrasterung abzustellen. Hat sich bei mir in der Praxis echt bewährt.


----------



## Xburn (21. Mai 2010)

kannst du auch was über die anderen Modelle sagen ?

an diesem modell hänge ich echt, hat mir super gefallen:
http://www.amazon.de/Trust-GM-4800-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1274471843&sr=1-1

genau wie diese beiden:
Logitech G500
Trust GTXT14

was sagt ihr ?


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2010)

Ich habe selber die G500 und die ist wirklich m.M. nach die Beste Maus die es gibt.

Das Mausrad ist schon massig (incl. Raster und Durchlauf) und die DPI-Umstellung ist sehr nützlich.

Kann dir nur die empfelen!


----------



## Kaktus (21. Mai 2010)

MIt der Trust wirst du nicht wirklich Freude haben. Treiberproblematik bei Spielen (zusätzliche Tasten kann man oft nicht benutzen) und die Qualität der Dinger ist unterirdisch.


----------



## Xburn (22. Mai 2010)

> MIt der Trust wirst du nicht wirklich Freude haben. Treiberproblematik bei Spielen (zusätzliche Tasten kann man oft nicht benutzen) und die Qualität der Dinger ist unterirdisch.


woher weisst du das?


----------



## Kaktus (22. Mai 2010)

Oft schon in der Hand gehabt und genügend mit bekommen wie diese recht schnell entsorgt worden sind. Oder anders gesagt, Leute wollten nicht hören und ich musste die Dinger wieder zurück nehmen.


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2010)

Also mit einer Logitech liegst du ganz gut!
Ich hatte bisher immer Logitech und war immer zufrieden.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Mai 2010)

Nach mittlerweile sehr vielen Jahren kommt bei mir auch nur noch Logitech in Haus. Die wenigsten Probleme, die wenigsten Defekte. Wobei letzteres auch für Microsoft Mäuse gilt. Auch wenn diese sich immer irgendwie ein bisschen klapprig anfühlen. Roccat mag gute Mäuse machen die gute Sensoren haben, aber wenn man alleine liest wie oft diese einen Defekt aufweisen.... 

Allerdings musst du auch schauen welche Ergonomie dir liegt. Die Roccat sind meist sehr flach, persönlich komme ich damit überhaupt nicht klar, andere finden grade das gut.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Mai 2010)

sry dass so spät^^ wieso ich die MX518 empfehle? ganz einfach: super form (liegt seeeehr gut inner hand), hochwertiger sensor (1800 DPI reichen völlig), kein großer schnockschnak, sieht gut aus, schon seit vielen jahren bewährt, sehr guter preis (für ca 30 euro zu haben), wenige aber sinnvolle zusatztasten, gute qualität (logitech halt ) , gute software dabei usw...
also ich kann dir die MX518 nur ans herz legen, is einfach immer noch die beste empfehlung, und das schon seit einigen jahren


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2010)

Falls es dann noch ein bisschen besser seinen soll, aber mit der gleichen Ergonomie, dann die G500!


----------



## Xburn (23. Mai 2010)

habe wie gesagt die MX518 ausprobiert, mich stört doch einfach eine bestimmte sache:
http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/SM3vl5pbif.PNG

bei umrundung 1 sieht man das die tasten nicht ganz durchgehen sondern kurz vorm ende aufhören. das hat für mich den effekt das meine fingerspitzen ständig an diese nicht endenden enden drankommen werden und mich das somit stören würde. die tasten müssen einfach *durchgehen*.
bei nr.2 sieht man das dieses teil in der mitte, das ich auch schwarz umrundet habe mich stört.
wenn ich meine finger an der linken und rechte maustaste halte, stört mich dieses schlecht verarbeitete mittle gummi in der mitte meiner finger.
das scrollrad ist zudem viel zu klein, nur mal so am rande ... 
ein ganz DICKES minus gibts von mir für die Farbe, es hat eine ***** pantherfell farbe oder sowas wie einfach nur ***** aussieht. ich hätte das teil lieber in schwarz, auch wenns ne batman edition ist ...

die G500 sah mir auch sehr symphatisch aus , war auch ziemlich okay 

was meint ihr ?


----------



## Per4mance (24. Mai 2010)

du musst wissen was düe für ne maus magst. willst du ne ergo volle ergo maus oder eine simetrische wo man den daumen zum abbremsen/kontrollieren der maus benutzen kann.


ich zb hab zwar ne g5 und hab mich dran gewöhnt aber zufrieden war ich nur mit der Ms intelli ps2 und der Kärna Razer Boomslang 1000.

ich brauch ne maus wo symetrisch ist udn ich den daumen mitbenutzen kann. bei shootern brauch ich das bei allem anderen isses egal.

ich hab vor mir die g9 zu holen da die für mich gut in der hand liegt. ich hab zwar große hände aber da gibts griffschalen zum wechseln. manche haben zwar probleme mit großen händen aber ich wille ben keine ergo maus sondern eine wo ich gut kontrollieren kann.

was ich noch durch zufall endeckt hab ist die sharkoon fireglider. is war mit ergo design aber so wie es ausseith kann ich da den daumen aufs mauspad legen ohne den damen auf ne wulst zu legen (wie bei der g5)

was mich noch hindert ist das es ne sharkoon ist udn ich eig nur was hochwertiges kauf weils ne weile halten muss. ( ich hatte mal ne razer copperhead und da war die verarbeitung/verwendeten materialen billig udn die maus hat wirklich viel gekostet)


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

wie siehts mit der maus aus :

GAMERSWARE - Cyber Snipa Stinger Mouse GAMO-144

dann solch eine referesh edition:
GAMERSWARE - Logitech MX 518 Gaming-Grade - REFRESH GAMO-150

solch eine razer:
GAMERSWARE - Razer Abyssus Gaming Mouse GAMO-246

oder diese sharkoon:
GAMERSWARE - Sharkoon FireGlider Laser Mouse GAMO-217

??


----------



## Own3r (25. Mai 2010)

Von denen würde ich dir zur MX518 raten. Sie ist recht günstig und bietet eine höhe Qualität!


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

was ist mit diesem modell hier ?

http://cache.kalaydo.de/mmo/1/110/179/01_404000107.jpg


----------



## Bääängel (25. Mai 2010)

Hast du schon mal an die Microsoft Sidewinder X5 OEM gedacht? Die kostet in der OEM Version ca. 25€, hat 2000 Dpi, genügend Tasten (9 Stück), hat guten Grip und sieht mMn sehr gut aus. Ergonomie finde ich auch sehr schön.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (25. Mai 2010)

cm storm sentinel....beste...

das sagt dir n COD 4 OVERLORD^^


----------



## Per4mance (25. Mai 2010)

prob die sharkoon für 20.- und sag mir wie die ist . will eig. die g9 aber die sharkoon sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (25. Mai 2010)

hmm...eine gaming maus für 20€ wie gut kann die sein bzw. wie lange hält die...

-> nicht gut...und nicht lange!!


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

Die hier sieht einfach am geilsten aus, entspricht meinen Vorstellungen und bietet alles was sich mein kleines Herz wünscht, kostet auch dementsprechend hoch ...
Roccat Kone Max Laser Gaming Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Elektronik



> Hast du schon mal an die Microsoft Sidewinder X5 OEM gedacht? Die kostet in der OEM Version ca. 25€, hat 2000 Dpi, genügend Tasten (9 Stück), hat guten Grip und sieht mMn sehr gut aus. Ergonomie finde ich auch sehr schön.


ne die kostet 50€ :/



> cm storm sentinel....beste...


die sieht ehe ***** aus 



> prob die sharkoon für 20.- und sag mir wie die ist . will eig. die g9 aber die sharkoon sieht auch gut aus.


das aussehen ist mal miserabel :/

Hier sind die Mäuse die ich will, kann mich aber schwer entscheiden:

Habe diese Maus ausprobiert, die liegt mir super in der Hand und ich mag sie sehr:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0017KLEIE/ref=nosim/pcgh-21

Bei der Maus bin ich mir genauso sicher das die super gut ist:
http://www.gamersware.de/product_info.php/cat/c46/info/p12537_Cyber-Snipa-Stinger-Mouse.html

Die sieht gut aus, ob sie auch bequem ist ist sehr sehr fraglich:
http://www.gamersware.de/product_info.php/cat/c46/info/p16320_Razer-Abyssus-Gaming-Mouse.html

Diese sieht und fühlt sich gut an, allerdings ist der Preis bisschen hoch :/ (habe ich auch ausprobiert)
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-910-0...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1274807147&sr=8-1

Dann wäre auch noch dieses Trust Modell was dem Trust GM-4800 sehr ähelt, aber offenbar nicht von der Leistung. Habe diese Maus ebenfalls ausprobiert und ich fand die schön:
http://www.amazon.de/Trust-MI-6970C...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1274807271&sr=8-1-fkmr0

Und mein absoluter Favourite neben der 1sten Trust Maus und der Sniper Maus ist dieses schöne Roccat hier, was aber recht teuer ist:
http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Laser-G...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1274807612&sr=1-2

was soll ich nehmen ? ö.Ö


----------



## Own3r (25. Mai 2010)

Am Ende musst du entscheiden mit welcher Maus du am besten klar kommst.

Rein Technisch ist die Logitech G500 am besten. Die Roccat Kone ist auch nicht schlecht, wobei ich lieber zur Logitech tendieren würde.


----------



## Squatrat (25. Mai 2010)

Mhm, nochmal 80 Seiten für die Maus oder was? 

Logitech G500 soll nicht schlecht ein.

Kommt jedoch letztendlich auf dich an.


----------



## Bääängel (26. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ne die kostet 50€ :/



Naja, ich hatte ja auch von der OEM, also nicht Retail Version gesprochen.  Klick


----------



## Xburn (26. Mai 2010)

> Naja, ich hatte ja auch von der OEM, also nicht Retail Version gesprochen.  Klick


die sieht viel zu unbequem aus :/


----------



## Squatrat (26. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> die sieht viel zu unbequem aus :/



Musst halt nehmen was dir gefällt, so bequem muss eine Maus ja nun auch wieder nicht sein.

Wenn dir deine Entscheidung dann doch nicht passt schick sie einfach wieder zurück.


----------



## KOF328 (26. Mai 2010)

Will mir demnächst auch ne neue maus holen. Neige ganz stark zur Roccat Kone(wer auch nich nur bei amazon guckt findet die auch locker 7€ Billiger ), hat jemand Erfahrungen oder selber die Maus? Man hört von der Kone ja kaum schlechtes und schick ist sie auf alle fälle.


----------



## Bääängel (27. Mai 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> die sieht viel zu unbequem aus :/



Dachte ich anfangs auch. Dann habe ich sie mir auf GUT-Glück gekauft und siehe da. Relativ breite Maus und dadurch liegt die Hand sehr entspannt drauf und ist sehr bequem. 

Ich hatte erst nach ca. 8 Stunden eine Ermüdung gespürt, aber das ist nach 8h nihct weiter schlimm. 

@Kof

Die Roccat ist die  Maus bei mir, wo ich sage: "Boah, die liegt genial". Ne wirklich , die Kone ist eine sehr geile Maus. Aber war mir halt zu teuer


----------



## KOF328 (27. Mai 2010)

ich überlegs mir auch noch, ist schon eine "größere" investition aber wo ich mir letzter zeit gedacht habe "ach, für was ne wakü zu weihnachten" schmerzt es mir nicht soo etwas mehr geld auszugeben wenn man für nix spart 
immerhin hält eine gute maus meist länger als ein pc und das will schon was heißen 
ich weiß nicht wie lange ich meine krait schon habe aber finde sie nicht mehr so prickelnd wie damals als ich sie gekauft habe. ist halt zu klein, mausrad muckt oft rum und von der form her ist es ne ganz einfache maus mit bisschen beleuchtung.


----------



## thysol (27. Mai 2010)

Ich wuerde zur Gigabyte M8000 greifen.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Mai 2010)

@KOF328
Zur Kone gibt es hier sogar schon einen eigenen Thread.
Ich habe sie auch und bin seehr zufrieden. Passform muss natürlich jeder selbst gucken. Für mich ist die Anatomie halt super. 
Vom Sensor besser als meine M518 und MX8.


----------



## Xburn (28. Mai 2010)

ich fahre nochmal nach saturn und probiere die mäuse mal aus , ich neige mich total zur roccat die sieht HAMMER geil aus und da ist auch dieser DPI einstell teilchen 
aber die trust 4800 sieht auch geil aus und fühlt sich hammer an ..
ich muss überlegen ...
bei ebay kostet die roccat 50€
wenn die nur so 45€ kosten würde.... -.-

3200dpi ROCCAT Kone Laser Gaming Maus/Mouse Lichteffekt bei eBay.de: Mäuse (endet 31.05.10 20:13:39 MESZ)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Mai 2010)

Hol dir keine gebrauchte!  

Welche Tastatur willst du denn nehmen?  Ich hab die Roccat Arvo -klein und fein. Mit super Tastenanschlag.  Ansonsten die Sidewinder X4, X6 oder auch die Saitel Cyborg.


----------



## Nixtreme (28. Mai 2010)

Die MX518 ist eine fantastische Maus, was man schon daran erkennt dass der Name MX518 am häufigsten gefallen ist bis jetzt 
Und der Sensor ist absolute Spitze! Kennt keine Vorlieben was die Unterlage angeht (funktioniert selbst auf Glas tadellos) und hat auch sonst nie ausfälle (z.b. bei extrem schnellen bewegungen). In der PCGH wurde auch schon oft geklärt das alles über 1600dpi quasi nur Marketing ist...
Jeder der sich mit der Rechtshänder Ergonomie und dem Aussehen anfreunden kann und ansonsten keine Zusatzgewicht braucht kann bedenkenlos zugreifen!


----------



## Xburn (28. Mai 2010)

ich will keine tastatur
war gerade wieder in saturn ..
würde gerne eine G500 oder die von Roccat haben ..



> Hol dir keine gebrauchte!


inwifern gebraucht  ? wo soll das stehen ?

ich war ja bei saturn heute und habe entschieden das ich entweder die G500 nehme oder die Roccat mal schauen. gegen die 518 habe ich hass xD


----------



## Bääängel (29. Mai 2010)

Was sagt dein Gefühl, welche fühlt sihc besser an?? Da kannst nur du entscheiden. Ich würde die Roccat Kone nehmen, gefällt mir einfach besser.


----------



## Own3r (29. Mai 2010)

Wenn du dir nachher eine gebrauchte Maus kaufst, ist die nacher schon total verschliessen


----------



## Xburn (30. Mai 2010)

> Wenn du dir nachher eine gebrauchte Maus kaufst, ist die nacher schon total verschliessen


wer hat den was von gebraucht gesagt bzw. woher hast du das mit "gebraucht" ? ö.Ö

war gerade WIEDER bei saturn und habe sowohl die roccat kone als auch die G500 ausprobiert und ich muss sagen die KONE gewinnt 
die war so geil in der hand , einfach unbeschreiblich ... die G500 ist auch hammer geil aber bisschen rundig aber trotzdem auch eine MEGA hammer geile maus ... die tasten an der linken maustaste haben zwar etwas gestört ist denke ich aber gewöhnungssache ... ^^

weiss einer wo ich die kone für weniger als 50€ kriege ?
bei ebay kostet die kone 50€
bei saturn 70


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2010)

Die Idee mit dem gebraucht sein kommt daher, dass du die Maus bei Ebay gesehen/kaufen wolltest und bei Ebay gibt es auch gebrauchte Sachen zu kaufen!


----------



## Xburn (30. Mai 2010)

> Die Idee mit dem gebraucht sein kommt daher, dass du die Maus bei Ebay gesehen/kaufen wolltest und bei Ebay gibt es auch gebrauchte Sachen zu kaufen!


ja aber ich mein die war nicht gebraucht stand jedenfalls nicht dabei.

gib ma bei ebay.de   "roccat kone" ein, da kommt eine für 49,99€
komischerweise kostet die nur 50 und bei allen anderen 60+
wieso ?


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2010)

Das ist immer so die Sache bei Ebay...

Ich würde dir empfelen die irgendwo anders zu kaufen.


----------



## Bääängel (30. Mai 2010)

xburn, dei Kone ist eine geile und sehr gute Maus. Diese hat auch ihren Preis, wenn du sie für 50€ bekommst kannst du dich schon glücklich schätzen. Für weniger bekommst du sie auf keinen Fall, in einem guten Zustand.

Ps: Du solltest mal deine Sig ändern.


----------



## Xburn (30. Mai 2010)

> Das ist immer so die Sache bei Ebay...
> 
> Ich würde dir empfelen die irgendwo anders zu kaufen.


das ist aber ein händler der über 9000 positive bewertungen hat ..
ich mein und bei dem steht "neu" und über paypal, viel falsch machen kann ich da nicht oder ?



> Ps: Du solltest mal deine Sig ändern.


wieso das ?

gebt mal bitte bei ebay "roccat kone" ein , da kommt eine für 49,99€
guckt euch mal die bitte an und gebt mal bitte eine rückmeldung


----------



## Bääängel (30. Mai 2010)

Das ist dei HIS HD 5850 und nciht die HIS 5850 HD. 

Gib du uns doch einfach einen Link.


----------



## GTA 3 (30. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin mit meinem X3 vollstens zufrieden!


----------



## Bääängel (30. Mai 2010)

Höhö, die hat nicht mal im geringsten das drauf, was die Kone draufhat.


----------



## Xburn (30. Mai 2010)

> Das ist dei HIS HD 5850 und nciht die HIS 5850 HD.


ist doch egal


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Mai 2010)

Wie immer alle die Kone empfehlen. Die G500 ist technisch besser und von der Verarbeitung top.


----------



## Bääängel (31. Mai 2010)

Dass du die Kone nicht empfehlen kannst liegt wohl daran, dass du diese noch nicht in der Hand hattest.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (31. Mai 2010)

Bestelle einfach deine 3 Favouriten beim amazon auf Rechnung , habe ich auch so gemacht mein Favourite ist die G9 mit andere Hartschale(absolut geil Maus, so genau is keine)


----------



## Xburn (31. Mai 2010)

kriege ich das geld auch sicher zurückgeschickt ?


----------



## gh0st76 (1. Juni 2010)

Man könnte jetzt auch ganz Oldschool die Zowie IO 1.1 empfehlen. Hab ich seit heute das gute Stück.


----------



## Silverlake (1. Juni 2010)

Ich kann die Razer Krait empfehlen. Hab ich selber, macht richtig spaß damit und leuchtet bie mir orange


----------



## KOF328 (1. Juni 2010)

ne krait hab ich (noch)
erst ganz nett, auch mit leucht gedöhns und so. aber so gesehen ist es ne ganz einfache maus mit bisschen licht, das mausrad spackt aucg gerne rum- auch ist das teil viel zu klein für mich. ich kann meine handgröße nicht beurteilen aber als 1,83m-mann (ich wachse ja noch!) ist die maus schon relativ winzig. Man braucht einfach was bequemes, was zum greifen!
Aber für den preis kann man bei der Krait nachher echt nich meckern. Zocke aktiv cs und da merkt man schon, wenn die maus limitiert und bei "esl gather-mid" ist da mMn schluss, also mit der maus werd ich nicht zum Pro , wer guten "aim" und reflexe hat sollte schon klarkommen aber wie schon gesagt bin ich mit der maus doch schon limitiert (mauspad ist auch wichtig, isn anderes thema)
puh, mein finger ist schon mit der wiimote zusammengeschmolzen 
MfG KOF


----------



## Xburn (2. Juni 2010)

> puh, mein finger ist schon mit der wiimote zusammengeschmolzen


haha danke
die sieht auch gut aus.
mit der wii online zu gehen ist genauso ekelhaft wie mit der ps3 ...


----------



## Xburn (15. Juni 2010)

ich denke ich werde mir morgen bzw. übermorgen mal die kone kaufen bei saturn oder ebay 
ich hoffe mal das teil ist das geld wert 
2 jahre garantie wa ?


----------



## KOF328 (17. Juni 2010)

bei saturn würd ich nicht kaufen, kostet da bestimmt um die 70€.
Jop, Garantie 2 Jahre  steht auch auf der verpackung. Nach einigen tagen ist man eingezockt. Glaub mir, meine gegner hat es *nicht* erfreut 
Bei so einer maus ist ein gutes Pad auf jeden fall sinnvoll, bei shootern zumindest. Wenn die Maus "flutscht", erleichtert sie das aiming erheblich.


----------



## XeQfaN (18. Juni 2010)

Servus, ich habe seid mehreren Jahren Razer in betrieb gehabt. Muss aber wirklich sagen das man bei Razer mit einigen Kompromisse leben muss  Ich hatte sie alle ^^ Diamondback-Copperhead-Lachesis. Und dann habe ich eine G5 mal wieder in der hand gehabt. Muss einfach sagen liegen ja top in der hand die teile. Und weil die Logitech mir zu wenig spielerein anbieten hab ich mir auch mal eine Roccat Kone jetzt gegönnt.


----------



## Xburn (19. Juni 2010)

hey
nun habe ich endlich die roccat kone aus dem saturn shop 
habe mir gerade die anleitung durchgelesen und sehe da :
*" [Lege die ROCCAT Kone Treiber-CD in das CD-Rom-Laufwerk ein.] "*
aber bei meiner Kone war keine Treiber CD dabei, da war lediglich ein handbuch mit einer Karte drauf
also so eine form einer Kreditkarte ..
wieso ist bei mir keine treiber cd drinnen ??
ist das normal ??
und bei den gewichten ist lediglich ein 5g teil dabei , ich dachte ich kann verschiene ein und auswechseln ...

bitte um hilfe


----------



## STSLeon (19. Juni 2010)

Da müßte eine Plastikbox dabei sein mit Gewichten und der TreiberCD. Ist eine kleine Mini CD


----------



## XeQfaN (19. Juni 2010)

Also es müsste eigentlich 

Lieferumfang
- Kone Gaming Mouse
- 4 Zusatzgewichte (5gr, 10gr, 15gr, 20gr) im Hard Case
- Inari Case Mission Booklet mit ID Card
- Treiber CD
- Quick Install Guide

das alles da drinn sein, schau mal nach hattest du die version in der schaumverpackung oder in der pappeverpackung... wenn nicht tausch um 

Bild Lieferumfang Roccat Kone (2/45) - ComputerBase


----------



## KOF328 (19. Juni 2010)

auf dem bild ist die alte version, bei der neuen ist der treiber auf einer MiniCD, die in der packung mit den gewichten liegt.
BTW: hast ne PN.


----------



## Xburn (19. Juni 2010)

habs gefunden, man haben die das gut versteckt xDDD

wozu ist das teil eigentlich da ?


> - Inari Case Mission Booklet mit ID Card


----------



## buzty (19. Juni 2010)

irgendso ein pr-spökes womit man sich auf der page von roccat regitrieren kann glaub' ich.


----------



## Xburn (19. Juni 2010)

soo
habe gerade die maus installiert und ich muss sagen "HAMMMMMMMMMMMMER"
das ist die beste maus die ich je getestet habe einfach nur ein traum ich könnte mit der schlafen
(in der hand halten beim schlafen , nicht falsch verstehen xDD )
jedenfalls eine sehr gute maus ich habe nix mit speed oder so eingestellt weil das standarte für mich optimal ist
oder sollte ich mal ausprobieren die maus noch höher einzustellen vom speed ?


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Juni 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> irgendso ein pr-spökes womit man sich auf der page von roccat regitrieren kann glaub' ich.



Davon lebt die Firma doch. Von ihrem PR-Gedönse.


----------



## Kami84 (19. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab ne Sidewinder x5 in gebrauch. Für mich die beste maus. Also für leute mit pranken ist die optimal. zwar ist die g5 oder die Kone auch sehr geil aber für mich leider nicht zu gebrauchen. Die sind einfach zu schmal und die seitlichen tasten sitzen einfach zu weit hinten für mich.

Aber ansonsten schon ganz schick ;p


----------



## Xburn (19. Juni 2010)

> Davon lebt die Firma doch. Von ihrem PR-Gedönse.


was ist das überhaupt ?


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> was ist das überhaupt ?



Das ist der Aufwand mit dem die ihren Kram unters Volk bringen. 
Wundert mich nur das es noch so viele Leute gibt die von der Firma das Zeug kaufen obwohl das Qualitativ ungefähr auf der Stufe von HAMA liegt.


----------



## Own3r (19. Juni 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> ... obwohl das Qualitativ ungefähr auf der Stufe von HAMA liegt.



Naja, HAMA ist wohl noch schrottiger


----------



## Xburn (20. Juni 2010)

roccat=hama  ^^
ich soll lachen oder ? ^^


----------



## XeQfaN (20. Juni 2010)

Servus, also meine Kone ist heute eingetroffen... Aufjeden fall ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet möchte ich meine. Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt ja zugenüge. Nur die tasten ganz schön hard vom druckpunkt mit meiner razer kann man schön schnell hinter einander klicken... sowie das mausrad lässt sich leicht scrollen aber als taste... ganz schön fest.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> roccat=hama  ^^
> ich soll lachen oder ? ^^



Kannst du. Kannst aber auch mal bei Media Markt oder Saturn nachfragen welche Maus die mit der höchsten Retourrate ist. Da werden die dir direkt die Kone nennen. Qualitativ ist Roccat nicht wirklich so gut. Der Support von denen ist nur so gut damit die Kunden nicht auf einen anderen Hersteller umsteigen.


----------



## XeQfaN (20. Juni 2010)

Weils nen Deutscher Vertrieb ist ganz einfach


----------



## Xburn (20. Juni 2010)

> Retourrate


auf deutsch ?



> Weils nen Deutscher Vertrieb ist ganz einfach


was ist ein vertrieb ? ^^


----------



## Own3r (20. Juni 2010)

Retourrate= Rückgaberate (zB durch defekt)
Vertrieb= Hersteller (poduzieren wahrscheinlich aber in China und nicht in Deutschland)


----------



## KOF328 (20. Juni 2010)

so schrottig kann die quali aber auch nicht sein, sonst würden ja nich so viele leute wucherpreise wie zb 70€ bei Saturn&Co zahlen O,o
naja,wer weiß... ich jedenfalls bin zufrieden mit der Maus und sie verrichtet super arbeit(frags).


----------



## buzty (20. Juni 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> so schrottig kann die quali aber auch nicht sein, sonst würden ja nich so viele leute wucherpreise wie zb 70€ bei Saturn&Co zahlen O,o
> naja,wer weiß...



wir drehen uns im kreis, da kommen wieder die pr-aktionen


----------



## XeQfaN (21. Juni 2010)

Der Vertrieb ist in Deutschland um genau zu sein in Hamburg. Der Produktionsort ist irgedn wo in China...

noch in der grundschule  ?


----------



## relgeitz (21. Juni 2010)

Roccat ist wirklich qualitativ unter aller Kritik. Schlechter ist wirklich nur noch Hama oder Trust. Roccat bietet viele, sehr gute Features zu einem top Preis, aber irgendwo muss der Preis ja herkommen. und nicht unbedingt von Foxconn Selbstmorden, sondern von schlechter Verarbeitung. Die Kone, so wie alle Roccat Produkte haben zwar meist gute Bewertungen (siehe Amazon zB). Wenn man sich diese genauer ansieht, wird man sehen, dass die Guten alle kurz nach dem Kauf geschrieben wurden. Bewertung wenige Wochen nach dem Kauf sind meisten zwischen 1-3 Sternen. Kenn das von meinem Roccat Vire, habs seit drei Monaten, und ist in der Zeit 3x eingegangen, jetzt hoffe ich auf Kulanz von Amazon, für eine Gutschrift. 

PS: Retourrate ist ein Deutsches Wort.


----------



## KOF328 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hoff mal meine hält länger, hab mich schon ziemlich gut angefreundet mit der lage in der hand. und falls was passiert gibts ja garantie :o


----------



## XeQfaN (21. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Qualität der Maus jeden fall der Kone sehr gut. Sieht nicht billig aus und die Hardware ist auch in Ordnung. Da bin ich von razer anderes gewohnt. Logitech ist natürlich top ! muss man den einfach mal lassen !


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Juni 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> wir drehen uns im kreis, da kommen wieder die pr-aktionen



Genau. Wieso macht die Firma wohl so viel Werbung und hat dann noch so leicht lächerliche Werbesprüche?


----------



## KOF328 (22. Juni 2010)

naja, Razer is auch nich viel besser mit dem uber krassen homepagedesign und dem "by gamers, for gamers" wenn mans genau mit dem PR nimmt. Logitech macht garkein PR rumgeprolle aber Steelseries musd man schon sagen hat die beste werbung, sehr schlicht gehalten aber gaming gear erster klasse!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juni 2010)

Echt soll Raccat so kacke sein?  Ich hab die Rocat Arvo und bin voll zufrieden mit dem Teil. Ich zocke nicht, ich tippe dafür aber jeden Tag sehr viel, und die Tastatur hat mich noch nicht enttäuscht. Der Tastenanschlag ist genial, lediglich die Leertaste hat etwas nachgelassen, aber das ist ja immer das Problem bei Vieltippern. 

Mir hat die Roccat Pyra optisch sehr zu gesagt (Test Klutten). Gibt's da auch so viele negative Kritiken?


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn man viel schreibt gibt es bessere Tastaturen. Ich sag nur mechanische Switches.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juni 2010)

Najo für mich war auch das Design und die kompakte Größe ausschlaggebend.  So lange meine Tastatur noch ihren Dienst tut werde ich sie nutzen, aber für die Zukunft bin ich immer offen für "mechanische Switches".  Welchen Vorteil bringen die denn mit sich?


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2010)

Könnt ihr mal mit dem OT aufhören?! Der Thread lautet: Gaming *MAUS* Kaufberatung...


----------



## SXFreak (28. Juni 2010)

Mir gefällt die Kone gut, obwohl ich sie gleich nach Marktstart gekauft habe. 
Hab hier keine Qualitätsprobleme.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juni 2010)

> Könnt ihr mal mit dem OT aufhören?! Der Thread lautet: Gaming MAUS Kaufberatung...


Lieber Kero, ich hoffe du verzeihst mir den einen OT-Beitrag? Es war ja nur einer und nicht zehn.. 



> Mir gefällt die Kone gut, obwohl ich sie gleich nach Marktstart gekauft  habe.
> Hab hier keine Qualitätsprobleme.


Hört sich gut an. 

Vl ist der Verschleiß bei Gamern einfach höher und meine Eingabgeräte halten deshalb so gut, weil ich sie nicht so ausreize.


----------



## kero81 (29. Juni 2010)

Wollte es nur mal unterbinden bevor das OT sich wieder über mehrere Seiten erstreckt.

Apropos G9 und "Verschleiß bei Gamern"  . Ich muss mir jetzt eine neue Maus kaufen, weil meine alte G9...naja...sagen wir, sie hatte einen kleinen Unfall bei Battlefield, bei der die linke Maustaste so stark nach hinten gezogen wurde, das sie abgebrochen ist.  Und da ich mit ihr immer sehr zufrieden war, plane ich mir die neue G9x zu kaufen. Sie ist zwar etwas teuer, aber zum Spielen gleichermaßen gut geeignet wie für Office anwendungen. Das einzige was ich an ihr nicht so toll finde, ist die graue Griffschale. 
Pluspunkte sammelt sie jedoch beim Treiber! Sehr ausgereifter Treiber mit dem es möglich ist sie von 200 bis 3200 (G9) bzw. 5600 (G9x) in 200er Schritten einzustellen. 
Wenn man eine langlebige (bezieht sich nicht auf Unfälle  ) Maus haben möchte sollte man zuschlagen. Die 3200Dpi der G9 reichen allemal.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Najo für mich war auch das Design und die kompakte Größe ausschlaggebend.  So lange meine Tastatur noch ihren Dienst tut werde ich sie nutzen, aber für die Zukunft bin ich immer offen für "mechanische Switches".  Welchen Vorteil bringen die denn mit sich?



Längere Lebensdauer, besserer Anschlag. Einfach ein besseres Tastengefühl. Hab auch eine kompakte Tastatur auf dem Tisch liegen. Mechanisch und beleuchtet. Vor allem ist das eine richtige Beleuchtung. Nicht so wie bei der G15/19 und co. 

Zur G9x kann ich nur sagen das der Sensor darin verdammt gut ist. Der gleiche kommt auch bei der Xai zum Einsatz. Wenn die graue Schale stört, dann kann man doch einfach die schwarze der alten G9 draufpacken.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. Juni 2010)

> Hab auch eine kompakte Tastatur auf dem Tisch liegen.


Verrätst du mir auch um welche es sich dabei handelt? 



> Wollte es nur mal unterbinden bevor das OT sich wieder über mehrere Seiten erstreckt.


 Du meinst d'rauf hinweisen.  Ja, keine Sorge. 



> Sehr ausgereifter Treiber mit dem es möglich ist sie von 200 bis 3200 (G9) bzw. 5600 (G9x) in 200er Schritten einzustellen.
> Wenn man eine langlebige (bezieht sich nicht auf Unfälle ) Maus haben möchte sollte man zuschlagen.


 Hört sich gut an! 



> Der gleiche kommt auch bei der Xai zum Einsatz.


Wie ist denn die Xai? Der Preis ist aber auch ziemlich ordentlich, da bekommt man ja zwei Roccat Pyra für.


----------



## Miezekatze (29. Juni 2010)

Schön, dass du dir die Roccat Kone gekauft hast, die hätte ich dir auch empfohlen, finde ist ein Hammerteil ich selbst hab die G5 (alte Maus von meinem Freund) und er hat die Roccat


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir auch um welche es sich dabei handelt?
> 
> Wie ist denn die Xai? Der Preis ist aber auch ziemlich ordentlich, da bekommt man ja zwei Roccat Pyra für.



Ich hab die Xai jetzt schon seit gut 7 Monaten. Bin mit der Maus mehr als zufrieden. Hab damit nie Probleme gehabt. Besonders der Sensor ist wirklich perfekt.

Klar kann ich dir verraten welche Tastatur das ist. 

Deck Kompakte Beleuchtete Gamer Tastatur blau rot grün | Active Key GmbH & Co. KG

Die ist das. Kennt in Deutschland kaum einer. Der Preis ist zwar schon ne Marke. Aber ich würde die Tastatur nicht gegen eine andere tauschen wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Schön, dass du dir die Roccat Kone gekauft hast, die hätte ich dir auch empfohlen, finde ist ein Hammerteil ich selbst hab die G5 (alte Maus von meinem Freund) und er hat die Roccat


 Wie lange hat er die schon? Kann es sein, dass er evtl. schon die 3. oder 4. hat?


----------



## KOF328 (30. Juni 2010)

Warum greifen alle sofort uns Kone benutzer an. Gibt mehr als genug leute die sie lange haben und nix kaputt gegangen ist...
Wird irgendwann langweilig das geflame, ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Geht doch gleich zu den X360 Usern oder sucht euch sonst wen zum meckern


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie lange hat er die schon? Kann es sein, dass er evtl. schon die 3. oder 4. hat?



Was meinst du wohl warum der Support bei Roccat so kulant ist. 
Die tauschen sofort jede defekte Maus um damit die Kunden nicht zu einem anderen Hersteller wechseln. Find das nur lustig das man dann teilweise liest das die schon ihre dritte bekommen haben aber immer noch total zufrieden sind.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Find das nur lustig das man dann teilweise liest das die schon ihre dritte bekommen haben aber immer noch total zufrieden sind.


 
Richtig, und das mach mich ebenfalls irgendwie stutzig.


----------



## relgeitz (1. Juli 2010)

naja die kone ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, wirklich gute passform, super druckpunkte, und viele funktionen. aber da muss man auch beim preis schon mal stutzig werden. warum kosten vergleichbare konkurrenz produkte 15-25euro mehr? wo wird man da wohl gespart haben... hmm...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Juli 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Längere Lebensdauer, besserer Anschlag. Einfach ein besseres Tastengefühl. Hab auch eine kompakte Tastatur auf dem Tisch liegen. Mechanisch und beleuchtet. Vor allem ist das eine richtige Beleuchtung. Nicht so wie bei der G15/19 und co.
> 
> Klar kann ich dir verraten welche Tastatur das ist.
> Deck Kompakte Beleuchtete Gamer Tastatur blau rot grün |  Active Key GmbH & Co. KG
> Die ist das. Kennt in Deutschland kaum einer. Der Preis ist zwar schon  ne Marke. Aber ich würde die Tastatur nicht gegen eine andere tauschen  wollen.



Hört sich net schlecht an. Aber Google bringt nicht viele Ergebnisse. Wo kann man die denn kaufen und zu welchen Preisen?  
Scheint in jedem Fall nach meinem Geschmack zu sein. 

So lange aber meine Roccat Arvo weiterhin so hervorragend ihren Dienst verrichtet, brauche ich keine neue. Mal abwarten, hab sie ja erst seit 2 Monaten.


----------



## relgeitz (1. Juli 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Hört sich net schlecht an. Aber Google bringt nicht viele Ergebnisse. Wo kann man die denn kaufen und zu welchen Preisen?
> Scheint in jedem Fall nach meinem Geschmack zu sein.



Logitech G9x bei Geizhals


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Juli 2010)

Hi, danke Relgeitz, war eigentlich auf die Aktive Key bezogen. Ich hatte aber das falsche Zitat eingeführt, daher war deine Schlussfolgerung, dass ich die G9x meinte nur richtig. Hab das Zitat jetzt angepasst.


----------



## gh0st76 (1. Juli 2010)

Die kann man nur bei Active Key kaufen. 
Deck Kompakte Beleuchtete Gamer Tastatur blau rot grün | Active Key GmbH & Co. KG

Einfach unten auf Online-Shop klicken. Allerdings muss ich direkt vorwarnen das die Tastatur mehr kostet als eine G19 und dabei ziemlich schlicht ist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Juli 2010)

> Die Tastatur ist aus mechanischen Einzeltasten mit einer Lebensdauer von 50 Millionen Betätigungen aufgebaut. Die Lebensdauer der kompletten Tastatur, auch bei permanenter Benutzung, liegt bei mehr als 10 Jahren.


Das relativiert den Preis ja ungemein.
Also das wäre für mich durchaus eine Option, wenn meine Arvo irgendwann verschleißen sollte. 

Schlich gefällt mir gut!  Danke für den Tipp.

edit:
die haben generell feine Sachen da!


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Juli 2010)

Ja. Die Produkte von denen sind echt was feines. Vor allem sind die von der Qualität her besser als alles was Logitech, Razer und Co produziert.


----------



## Xburn (8. Juli 2010)

soo
habe nun seit mehr als 2 wochen die roccat und bin mehr als zufrieden.
die ist ziemlich robust, sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr ( x 100) bequem und was es sonst nicht so alles gibt.
eine super maus, eine KLASSE maus 
die ist einfach fantastisch.

meint ihr nicht der mod sollte den theard closen ? ich habe ja nun die maus gekauft :/


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Juli 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> naja die kone ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, wirklich gute passform, super druckpunkte, und viele funktionen. aber da muss man auch beim preis schon mal stutzig werden. warum kosten vergleichbare konkurrenz produkte 15-25euro mehr? wo wird man da wohl gespart haben... hmm...



Wo gespart wird ist die Qualität. Siehe das Problem der Gewichte die von alleine rausfallen. Oder günstigere Taster als die Konkurenz. Meine Kone hat nicht lang genug überlebt um einen Dauertest zu machen.


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2010)

mein favorit schnell, sieht geil aus  und hat bis zu 1600DPI. LOGITECH MX518 Gamer Mouse


----------



## Miezekatze (9. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie lange hat er die schon? Kann es sein, dass er evtl. schon die 3. oder 4. hat?



Da frägst mich was, ich weiss es nicht, müsst ich mal fragen.... 



KOF328 schrieb:


> Warum greifen alle sofort uns Kone benutzer an. Gibt mehr als genug leute die sie lange haben und nix kaputt gegangen ist...
> Wird irgendwann langweilig das geflame, ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Geht doch gleich zu den X360 Usern oder sucht euch sonst wen zum meckern



Da muss ich dir echt recht geben, die Maus hat er jetzt bestimmt schon seit fast nem Jahr und hat keinerlei Probleme.... da fällt nix raus da spinnt nix .... Klasse Teil am besten find ich die Funktion wo man das Mousepad mit abtasten kann, die hat ja extra ein Sensor dafür, seine einzige Beschwerde war, dass es noch schwerere Gewichte geben könnte weil die G5 um einiges schwerer war, aber damit ist er jetzt auch zufrieden


----------



## SXFreak (9. Juli 2010)

Bei mir fallen keine Gewichte aus der Kone raus........ 
Ist eine Top Maus


----------



## Westcoast (9. Juli 2010)

bin mit der Roccat Kone sehr zufrieden. die gewichte fallen bei mir auch nicht raus. 
kone liegt super in der hand und gleitet auch sehr gut. 
man kann die farben je nach wunsch anpassen. finde die qualität und verarbeitung sehr gut.

mit dem mausrad habe ich auch keine probleme.
gibt viele konegegner, die ganzen kritiken kann ich garnicht bestätigen. Roccat Kone


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Juli 2010)

Na dann habt ihr ja Glück gehabt mit dem Teil.  Mir ist das Ding einfach zu minderwertig. Nach 5 mal Umtauschen hab ich keinen Bock mehr gehabt und mir was besseres gekauft.

Das TCU ist auch so ein Ding. Brauchen tut man es nicht. Aber ist halt Marketing. Da macht Roccat das meiste mit.


----------



## HAWX (9. Juli 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> Warum greifen alle sofort uns Kone benutzer an. Gibt mehr als genug leute die sie lange haben und nix kaputt gegangen ist...
> Wird irgendwann langweilig das geflame, ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Geht doch gleich zu den X360 Usern oder sucht euch sonst wen zum meckern




Eben ich hab meine Kone schon 14 Monate und meine läuft komplett ohne Mängel und das bei täglichem Gebrauch! Also: BE QUIET!


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Juli 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> Warum greifen alle sofort uns Kone benutzer an. Gibt mehr als genug leute die sie lange haben und nix kaputt gegangen ist...
> Wird irgendwann langweilig das geflame, ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Geht doch gleich zu den X360 Usern oder sucht euch sonst wen zum meckern



Selber schuld wer sich angegriffen fühlt. Geht nicht um die Besitzer dieser Maus sondern um die Qualität und die Mängel von diesem Machwerk.


----------



## XeQfaN (13. Juli 2010)

Servus, um mich mal beizufügen. Generel ist die Frage wie bekommt man eine Maus Kaputt? Ich habe immer noch meine erste Razer Diamondback und ich möchte meinen ich habe hier eine große Maus Sammelung. Hatte die Kone auch, wer in Ordnung jede menge Spielerein und einstell möglichkeiten. Optisch ist sie auch ein leckerbissen. Trotzdem war ich mit dem treiber und reaktionszeit nicht zufrieden ! ! ! sehr schwammig alles... da war selbst meine Microsoft Wheel 1.1 Mouse besser.
Diese Maus würde ich auch jedem empfehlen der was sucht für 20.- grundsolide microsoft maus, 

+ rutscht gut
+ ist leicht
+ leises klicken und gutes scrollrad

- wenig tasten

auf den bildern sind leider nicht die microsoft und razer diamondback


----------



## LJSilver (13. Juli 2010)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht von gestern:

Nachdem meine MS Lasermouse 6000 jetzt 5 Jahre alt ist und mit den 1000 dpi auch nicht mehr technisch so aktuell ist und bei Spielen in FullHD Defizite hat, dachte ich: Wird mal wieder Zeit.

Dringende Vorraussetzung: Ich gehöre zu aussterbenden Fraktion der Pfeiltastenspieler (Anfang der 90er gabs noch keine WASD-Steuerung und ich habe mich nie umgestellt). Office wird rechts, Zocken links gemacht, d.h. eine beidhändige Maus ist zwingend notwendig, zudem sollte es Laser sein, sonst muss ich auch das Pad umpacken. Preisvorstellung um die 50 Euro.

Also ich zum Media Markt, weil Mäuse sollte man ja immer vor Ort testen. Meine überaus schlechten Erfahrungen mit Logitech (für den Preis sind die bisherigen Logitechs immer viel zu früh kaputt gegangen) haben mich gleich mal Abstand vom Regal nehmen lassen. Bin dann rüber zu MS, deren Mäuse ich vor allem wegen der Ergonomie, Langlebigkeit und Verarbeitung seit der Lasermouse 6000 sehr schätze. Aber denkste: Keine einzige kabelgebundene Gamer-Maus > 2000 dpi für Beidhänder im Programm - Enttäuschung pur.

Ich also ziemlich resigniert rüber zu den Games, da waren dann noch die "Designer-Marken" Razer und Roccat zu finden, von denen ich zwar viel gehört hatte, aber von denen ich bisher wenig gehalten habe. Zuerst widmete ich mich Roccat. Diese Zeit war aber nicht sonderlich lang, denn es bestätigte sich mein Vorurteil, dass das eine Trend-Marke ist. Die Verarbeitung des für mich in Frage kommenden Modells Kova ist für den Preis eine Frechheit. Da gab es im Hama-Regal besser verarbeitete Modelle zum halben Preis, wenngleich die Technik natürlich nicht so gut ist. Klappriges, dünnes Plastik, wo man schon beim Anfassen Angst hat, dass die Maus in 1000 Teile zerbricht. Was passiert, wenn die mal runterfällt, wollte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Also weiter zu Razer. Dort fiel mir ein verwaistes Restexemplar der Lachesis auf, die ganz gut aussah, ordentliche Technik besaß und auch sonst zu meinen Ansprüchen passte. Das Ding war offensichtlich ein Rückläufer und später sollte ich auch herausfinden, warum...

Auf jeden Fall noch etwas Rabatt rausgeschlagen und für 45 Euro das Ding aus dem MM getragen. Zu Hause ausgepackt. Erster Eindruck: Recht solide verarbeitet, schön groß und gummierte Oberfläche. Auch wenn ich lieber eine etwas massivere Maus gehabt hätte (wieder MS hinterhergetrauert). 

Jetzt kam der ultimative Horror: Treiberinstallation und Firmware-Upgrade unter Win7 x64. Ich weiß nicht, was ich so ein bekanntes Unternehmen denkt, dermaßen beschissene Treiber auf den Markt zu bringen. Hab ganz normal installiert und die Lachesis war im Geräte-Manager als Lachesis und HID zu finden, was so ja erstmal auch korrekt ist. ABER: Jedes Mal, wenn ich die Software starten wollte, sagte mir das Programm, dass er die Maus nicht findet. Bei genauerem Hinsehen listete die Software nicht die Treiberversion des Lachesis-geräts, sondern die des HID-Treibers von MS auf. Hab bestimmt zigmal deinstalliert, rein, raus, verschiedene USB-Ports etc. - nix. Des Rätsels-Lösung (nach 3 Stunden): Maus abziehen, im Geräte-Manager alle(!) Eingebgeräte und HID löschen, Software installieren, 64 Bit Treiber manuell(!)aus dem Programme Verzeichnis installieren, dann Maus wieder einstecken. Das war um 22 Uhr. 

Dann gings weiter mit dem Firmware-Update. Das ging natürlich auch nicht, da angeblich nicht Win7-kompatibel (das Update stammt wohlgemerkt vom Februar 2010). Nach etwas Wursteln hat es schließlich mit dem Vista SP2-Kompatibilitätsmodus doch noch geklappt. Danach konnte ich endlich gegen 22:30 eine Runde MW2 Multiplayer zocken, auch wenn ich mit der neuen Maus und der viel präziseren Steuerung erstmnal wie ein alter, zittriger Mann zielte und traf. da muss ich noch die richtigen Einstellungen finden in der Mixtur aus Mouse-Speed und dpi.


----------



## Xburn (24. Juli 2010)

ein kollege war gerade bei mir und hat auf den "+" zeiger der roccat kone gedrückt
nun ist die verdammt schnell und das ist zu ekelhaft ..
ich will sie wieder auf dem standart haben
so wie sie war als ich sie gekauft habe
also den speed
wie mache ich das ??


----------



## SXFreak (24. Juli 2010)

Minus Drücken 


Im Treiber kannst du mit einem Schieberegler unter DPI Switcher deine gewünschte Einstellung tätigen.


----------



## Xburn (24. Juli 2010)

> Im Treiber kannst du mit einem Schieberegler unter DPI Switcher deine gewünschte Einstellung tätigen.


ach super vielen dank
weisst du vll was die standart dpi ist wenn man das teil gerade erst angeschlossen hat ?


----------



## SXFreak (24. Juli 2010)

Unter Advanced Settings auf Reset drücken und Bums, alles ist auf Standard.

Ich bevorzuge 2400 DPI. Da ist die Abtastung schön genau und nicht unmöglich Spiele präzise zu kontrollieren. Selbst Hardcore Gamern ist im allgemeinen 3200 DPI etwas zu übertrieben.


----------



## Xburn (13. August 2010)

LASST DIE MAUS NICHT UPDATEN !
keines falls
ich habe den fehler gemacht, nun ist es ein anderes gefühl ... die maus ist merkwürdig geworden ...


----------



## SXFreak (13. August 2010)

Die Kone hatte seit November 2009 kein Update


----------



## Xburn (17. August 2010)

ihr hattet recht,
ich werde die maus morgen abgeben 
der sensor ist tod :/


----------



## TRSTN (17. August 2010)

man sollte auch mal auf andere hören


----------



## Xburn (18. August 2010)

> man sollte auch mal auf andere hören


kann aber auch sein, weil ich sie jeden tag mit einem spiritus tuch abwasche um bakterien zu entfernen und das ca. 2 mal täglich.


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> kann aber auch sein, weil ich sie jeden tag mit einem spiritus tuch abwasche um bakterien zu entfernen und das ca. 2 mal täglich.


 
Was?
Und welchen Zweck verfolgst du damit? Hygiene um jeden Preis?

Anmerkung: Als ob es, weniger aggressives, Desinfektionsmittel nicht auch tun würde.


----------



## Xburn (18. August 2010)

> Und welchen Zweck verfolgst du damit? Hygiene um jeden Preis?


nein, keine mikroben und bakterien = keine krankheiten = besorgungsloses und wohles surfen & spielen



> aggressives, Desinfektionsmittel


das ist ja gerade das, was ich benutze ^^


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2010)

Das kannst du machen, wenn am Tag 10 Leute deine Maus benutzen, aber wenn nur einer dran ist - was hat das für einen Sinn? 
Da reicht auch 1x in der Woche, wenn überhaupt, ich mache das ab und zu mal, wenn ich dran denke. Da desinfiziere ich doch lieber die Klobrille 5x am Tag, da sammeln sich nämlich mehr Bakterien an.


Xburn schrieb:


> das ist ja gerade das, was ich benutze ^^


Hat mit echtem Spiritus allerdings nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Xburn (19. August 2010)

> Das kannst du machen, wenn am Tag 10 Leute deine Maus benutzen, aber wenn nur einer dran ist - was hat das für einen Sinn?
> Da reicht auch 1x in der Woche, wenn überhaupt, ich mache das ab und zu mal, wenn ich dran denke. Da desinfiziere ich doch lieber die Klobrille 5x am Tag, da sammeln sich nämlich mehr Bakterien an.


ich habe ziemlich oft besuch ...


----------



## Per4mance (25. August 2010)

ich such auch schon länger ne maus und bin eig bei der g9x hängengeblieben 

was mich nur nicht ganz überzeugt ist das manche mit großen händen meinen die war zu klein aber beim blödmarkt hatte ich sie schon kurz in der hand und da hats eig gepasst aber bei längerem zocken siehts vielelicht anders aus.

gibts noch ne maus die keine daumenmulde hat und grad runter geht bis zum pad auf der linken seite? ich hab im mom ne g5(1 generation) aber an die daumenmulde hab ich mich nie gewöhnt, die g5 is zwar gemühtlich aber bei shootern fehlt mir das handling. meine neue muss/sollte nicht voll ergo sein. 

razer muss es nicht sein seit es nicht mehr Kärna ist( die boomslang hatte ich 4x .bei der neuen razer firma hatte ich mal ne copperhead die hat sich angefühlt wie 20cent plastik und der leuchtstreifen war schnell versifft. allgemein war die schei**e.

neues mauspad:
hab im mom noch nen steelseries qck aber da brauch ich nen neues und es wird wahrscheinlich nen Zowie G-TF weil ich eins will was sehr flach is und nicht zur rutschbahn im sommer wird wenn man an der hand schwitzt


----------



## dingausmwald (26. August 2010)

Hallo, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus. Meine logitech mx515 hat ihren Dienst nach fast 4 Jahren getan und schwächelt so langsam, Kabelbruch. Ausserdem sind schon so viele speedpads drunter gekommen das sie jetzt eher kratzt als gleitet.
Sie war mir auch immer nen ticken zu groß, hatte ich das Gefühl. Hab relativ kleine Hände.

Hab vor kurzem im MM mehrere Mäuse in der Hand gehabt und bin bei der Razor Naga hängen geblieben. Weniger wegen den Tasten, viel mehr weil sie so unglaublich gut in der Hand lag. Ein richtiger Handschmeichler. Allerdings ist der Preis übertrieben und die Tasten am Daumen brauch ich nicht unbedingt. Jemand ne Ahnung welche vom Gefühl an die Naga ran kommt? Hab schon oft andere standard Razors von Freunden in der Hand gehabt, diese waren mir aber vor allem vorn an den Fingern zu flach. Für mich unnatürliche Handstellung, gestreckte Finger irgendwie. Die Naga ist nach vorn etwas kürzer und höher an den Tasten im gegensatz zu den "normalen" razors.

Jemand ne Empfehlung? Ich wollte höchstens 50 ausgeben.

Vielen dank für die Mühe.


----------



## rabit (26. August 2010)

Hm ich habe nach ca. 5Jahren Logitech MX Revolution mir die Sidewinder X8 gekauft.
Gefällt mir sehr gut bis auf das das Rollrad nicht gummiert ist und nicht frei sondern rasternd drehbar ist. MX geschädigt halt.
Vom Handling ist ganz ok! 62€


----------



## dingausmwald (26. August 2010)

ich schreib was von kleinen Händen und du empfiehlst mir die größte Maus die es auf dem Markt gibt ^^

spaß bei Seite, mein Bruder hat ne sidewinder, wenn auch nicht die x8. Eine Nummer älter glaub ich.. und das ist die unergonomischste, riesigste Maus die ich je in der Hand (fast in 2 Händen ^^) gehalten hab. Die x8 sieht nicht viel anders aus...

danke trotzdem für die Antwort.


----------



## rabit (27. August 2010)

Ich würde sagen dan ist für dich die Logitech performance maus das beste. Ergonomisch und präzise


----------



## PEACEpolska (27. August 2010)

hey, schau dir doch mal die G700 von Logitech an, schaden tuts nicht ^^


----------



## dingausmwald (27. August 2010)

die g700 schaut etwas umständlich aus. Diese ganzen komischen Tasten..
aber die revolution ist ja mal was. Da gibts wohl auch ne ganz neue, die sich durch ein paar details unterscheidet. Erstmal hat sie ne chrom leiste (aha), aber die wirkliche inovation ist wohl der mix aus kabelllos und kabel maus per miniusb, was gleichzeitig das ladekabel ist. Sie ist wohl aber auch etwas höher als der vorgänger  da ich aber beide noch nicht in der hand hatte kann das gut und schlecht sein.. ich tippe aber eher auf schlechter, größer gleich schlechter für meinen fall. Der Preis ist mit 100 kröten immer noch viel zu hoch. Aber ich behalt sie im auge.. vielleicht gibts da nen günstiges angebot.

Das war echt mal hilfreich. danke

noch irgendjemand eine Idee?


----------



## Per4mance (30. August 2010)

meine g9x is gekommen. hab jetzt gemerkt die griffschale wo ich brauch is nicht dabei. mal bei logitech anrufen ob man die bekommt ansonsten geh die wahrscheinlich wieder zurück.


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

also ich finde die lachesis von razer top seit gut 2 jahren
kostet aba nen fuffie..zu teuer und an die schnelligkeit der maus gewöhnt man sich schnell nach 1 monat ca voraussgesetzt du hast sie jeden tag in der Hand
wenn ich längerezeit nicht spiele und dann wieder die maus in der hand halte dann hab ich son ungewohntes gefühl und ich muss mich schon anstrengen das ich manche symbole oda buttons aufs erste mal treffe
auch wenn du von ner schnelln maus auf ne kugel maus zwangsweise umsteigen must (meine alte Schule hatte nen Computerraum der so alt war wie ich ^^)regt es dich schnell auf weil die maus so langsam is und du 2 mal über den tisch fahren musst bis du von einer ecke des desktops in die andere kommst ^^


----------



## dingausmwald (31. August 2010)

ist die lachesis nicht auch nen riesen monster!? was empfehlt ihr mir hier alle ^^ ich hab mir jetzt ne raptor lm-2 geholt. Für 20 euro, selbst für mediamarkt verhältnisse günstig (naga zb 80euro). gummierte oberfläche, 2 daumentasten, dpi umschaltbar von 500 auf 1000 auf 2000 per taste, mit led lämpchen. Liegt gut in der hand, ist fast schon zu klein. Aber passt. Liegt gut in der Hand, dank gummierter oberfläche schön griffig. bin zufrieden


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

die lachesis is doch kein monsterteil die sieht nur so aus... liegt klasse in der Hand und da ich kleine hände habe denke ich nicht das es ein monsterteil ist...


----------

